# neuer teich - trübes Wasser



## gartenfrosch (6. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
hier ist ein neuer Gartenteichbesitzer. Vor einer Woche habe ich meinen kleinen 500l Gartenteich geflutet. Ich habe einen Rat befolgt und etwas unteren Erdaushub in den Teich geworfen. Leider hat das Wasser immer noch die hellbraune Farbe und ich habe nicht das Gefühl daß sich das ändern wird. Muß ich warten oder gibt es noch andere Lösungen?
Ich würde ungern den Schlamm wieder rausholen, habe gerade die Jungpflanzen um den Teich gepflanzt und Angst etwas zu zertreten.
Ach so, habe schon eine Wasseranalyse machen lassen, der ph-wert ist noch bei 10 alles andere war ok.
Wer kann mir weiter helfen?


----------



## Kalle (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hi,

war kein guter Tip den du da befolgt hast.

Es wird sich sicherlich noch aufhellen mit der Zeit, aber du hast die optimale Grundlage für unsere lieben Freunde "Algen" geschaffen.

Gerade da du nen neuen Teich hast.

Ich würde das Zeug wieder rausholen...... Die Profis schreiben sicherlich noch.


----------



## owl-andre (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch so einen "kleinen" Teich(war ein Fertigbecken)und habe auch den Fehler gemacht,etwas den Boden zubedecken,Nein-nicht mit Erdaushub sonder ich habe Aquariumkies reingemacht(wir haben einen Goldesel im Keller)ich würde auf den Boden NIX mehr machen und ist Erde nicht der Algenfreund überhaupt?


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hallo gartenfrosch,

da sag ich doch:  *Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei den Teich verrückten!!!!!


Zu deiner Frage:

Ich würde sagen:

Lege deinen Teich so schnell wie möglich trocken, den Schlamm raus und sammle die neuen Pflanzen wieder ab und fange nochmal von vorne an!!!! 


Und dann lies dir mal die Fachbeiträge durch......zur not kann man die auch ausdrucken und als Bettlektüre nehmen..........


----------



## gartenfrosch (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Ok,
also alles wieder raus, kann ich denn Kieselsteine auf denn Teichgrund legen?


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

sei nicht zu betrübt.  Zu einem Naturteich gehören nunmal Steine. Du musst hier immer unterscheiden, ob jemand einen KOI-Teich hat oder ein "Teichlein" wie Du und ich.   
Die Erde würde ich auch rausholen. Die Pflanzen in Wannen zwischenlagern. Es ist eh besser sie vor dem einsetzen auszuwaschen. Wir haben als Substrat Steine und groben Sand. Laß Dir einfach Zeit mit der Gestaltung, obwohl es schwer fällt.


----------



## Cletric (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hallo, 
die Erde muss auf jeden Fall wieder raus - ich habe bei mir Sand als
Bodengrund drin - verschlammt nicht so wie Kies - wenn du keine EPDM
 Folie hast ist es ratsam die Foile abzudecken - vor allem am Uferbereich.
Sand reflektiert die Sonneneinstahlung bei kleinen Teichen recht gut - wenn du ihn in der Sonne gebaut hast kann das Wasser durch die schwarze Foilie recht heiss werden - ein Bild wäre hilfreich.

Feuchte Grüße


----------



## gartenfrosch (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Also gut,
morgen kommt alles raus. An das Abdecken des Randes habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Hatte die Hoffnung das die Randbepflanzung schnell wächst, aber ist ja logisch!!!
Warscheinlich wird der Rand (Fertigbecken) so heiss, dass die Pflanzen eher verbrennen als zu wachsen.
Gibt`s was dafür? 
Ein Bild gibt es, wenn ich mit eurer Hilfe mein Teich auf die Beine gestellt habe.
Als Belohnung


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hi,

für den Rand kann ich z.B. __ Pfennigkraut empfehlen.
Man kann es sowohl in flachen Teichbereichen, als auch in den Gartenboden pflanzen und es macht schöne lange "Ranken", die weniger schöne Stellen ganz gut kaschieren.
Allerdings sollte man dann aufpassen, dass diese Ranken nicht zuviel Wasser aus dem recht kleinen Teich ziehen...
Ein Bild wäre übrigens gut um Tips zu geben, bevor Du die Fehler einbaust!


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: neuer teich - trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

laß Dir auf keinen Fall den Spaß an Deinem Teichlein nehmen. Wir kennen und lieben jeden cm2.: 
Den Rand kannst Du je nach Lust und Laune mit flachen Steinen oder Bodendeckern von innen und außen abdecken. Den Wasserverlust sehe ich nicht so dramatisch. Bei unserem ersten Teich (Sitzbadewanne 180l) hat unser Sohn Steine mit Silikon aufgeklebt.


----------

